# What's Being Announced Next Week?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 30, 2017)

```
We’re just giving a minor update as to what will be announced next week on April 6, 2017 in eastern North America.</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/upcoming-canon-ef-s-35mm-f2-8-m-is-stm-will-have-macro-illumination/">Canon EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/powershot-sx60-hs-replacement-finally-coming-cr1/">Canon PowerShot SX Camera</a></li>
</ul>
<p>We haven’t been able to nail down the model number for the SX camera, but we’re thinking the PowerShot SX60 HS is going to finally be replaced with a new model.</p>
<p>We will not see the EOS Rebel SL2 announced alongside the new lens, and you’re going to have to stay patient for the EOS 6D Mark II announcement.</p>
<p>The NAB announcements, including the new EOS 5D Mark IV update will take place on April 20, 2017 in North America.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 30, 2017)

Hoping that 35mm lens doesnt have a plastic mount and it decently priced.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 30, 2017)

They aren't pairing a new EF-S lens with an EF-S mount camera?

Surprised. Thought the SL2 might surface alongside it.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 30, 2017)

I am really hoping that the SX-60 gets replaced..... Then I can buy the new SX-70 and finally replace my old SX-70......


----------



## hachu21 (Mar 30, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Hoping that 35mm lens doesnt have a plastic mount and it decently priced.


Mechanical engineer ego satisfaction aside, what's the problem with plastic mount? Especially when it's on a probably very light lens...

And when you know that many metal mount are screwed on few small plastic pegs, it's even more insignifiant detail.
Yes, the "clic" when you screw it in is more "rewarding". But nothing more.
A bit more shiny maybe? 

(different story for real heavy lenses, I agree)


----------



## jolyonralph (Mar 30, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> Hoping that 35mm lens doesnt have a plastic mount and it decently priced.



The EF-M 28mm has a plastic mount (unlike all my other EF-M lenses). So probably this won't either.


----------



## andrei1989 (Mar 30, 2017)

hachu21 said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping that 35mm lens doesnt have a plastic mount and it decently priced.
> ...



i remember reading some time ago (from lensrentals maybe) that from a servicing point of view, a plastic mount is preferd to a metal one. when the plastic mount breaks it just breaks and is replaced; when a metal mount breaks it twists and bends and pulls everything else inside the lens with it


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 30, 2017)

hachu21 said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping that 35mm lens doesnt have a plastic mount and it decently priced.
> ...


I have had those plastic mounts break on me with 50mm f1.8 lens and more recently the 10-18mm STM lens. Its not cheap getting it repaired from Canon. 50mm was a cheap lens so didnt bother getting it repaired but 10-18mm STM is not that cheap and would have liked to see better mount on that lens.


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 30, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> I have had those plastic mounts break on me with 50mm f1.8 lens and more recently the 10-18mm STM lens. Its not cheap getting it repaired from Canon. 50mm was a cheap lens so didnt bother getting it repaired but 10-18mm STM is not that cheap and would have liked to see better mount on that lens.



Has anyone ever done any fatigue/fracture work on the metal vs. plastic mount lenses to show what loads will break them? I ask b/c in some cases, Uncle Rog @ LR has shown that the metal mount _is often sitting on plastic struts_, even in some legendarily solid lenses. 

So we presume a metal bayonet is better for long-term durability/toughness than a plastic one (which surely is more prone to cracking, wear, chipping, etc.), but I've never seen a body of work that climbs past a 'metal bayonet is clearly preferable' and _actually demonstrated how strong_ the lens attachment is. If someone has that data, please pass it on, thx.

- A


----------



## Mac Duderson (Mar 30, 2017)

Canon can we please have the patented 28mm 1.4L EF PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 31, 2017)

You forget that plastic mounts can actually be the cause of dust inside your camera over some time and especially when changing lenses a lot. I clearly prefer metal mounts (which doesn't mean that I'd never buy some lens with plastic mount). If it compensates with the price and/or performance, it's no big deal actually. There are worse things I suppose lol


----------



## andrei1989 (Mar 31, 2017)

Crosswind said:


> You forget that plastic mounts can actually be the cause of dust inside your camera over some time and especially when changing lenses a lot. I clearly prefer metal mounts (which doesn't mean that I'd never buy some lens with plastic mount). If it compensates with the price and/or performance, it's no big deal actually. There are worse things I suppose lol



please elaborate as i can't possibly figure how a metal mount can prevent dust in the camera ???


----------



## Crosswind (Mar 31, 2017)

andrei1989 said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > You forget that plastic mounts can actually be the cause of dust inside your camera over some time and especially when changing lenses a lot. I clearly prefer metal mounts (which doesn't mean that I'd never buy some lens with plastic mount). If it compensates with the price and/or performance, it's no big deal actually. There are worse things I suppose lol
> ...



it is because you can "shave off" tiny particles from a plastic mount much easier than you would on a metal mount. I didn't say that a metal mount prevents dust from getting into your camera.


----------



## andrei1989 (Mar 31, 2017)

Crosswind said:


> andrei1989 said:
> 
> 
> > Crosswind said:
> ...



i think that's a non-issue as the actual dust particles that go on the sensor from frequent lens changes are bigger than any molecules might shave off from the plasitc mount (which, BTW, in the case of the 18-55 kit lens vs the 40mm pancake, slides far easier into place compared to the pancake's metal mount)


----------



## mikekx102 (Mar 31, 2017)

It would have been nice to see an 85L lens on that list  :'(


----------



## powershot2012 (Mar 31, 2017)

Is the G1X III still coming? 




Canon Rumors said:


> We’re just giving a minor update as to what will be announced next week on April 6, 2017 in eastern North America.</p>
> <ul>
> <li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/upcoming-canon-ef-s-35mm-f2-8-m-is-stm-will-have-macro-illumination/">Canon EF-S 35mm f/2.8 Macro IS STM</a></li>
> <li><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/powershot-sx60-hs-replacement-finally-coming-cr1/">Canon PowerShot SX Camera</a></li>
> ...


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 31, 2017)

hachu21 said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping that 35mm lens doesnt have a plastic mount and it decently priced.
> ...



On my 50mm 1.8 II the plastic ring on the back of the lens where the serial number is (continuous with the electrical contacts) came unclipped while I was using it and got stuck on the camera. I had to take the lens apart from the front to get the darn thing off. I've heard of others having the same or a similar problem. While that's not necessarily representative of plastic mounts, it leaves a sour taste.


----------



## Crosswind (Apr 1, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> I have had those plastic mounts break on me with 50mm f1.8 lens and more recently the 10-18mm STM lens.



How did they break? Did you drop 'em? Would be interesting to know.

Luckily my 50STM has a metal mount. Not bad for such a low-priced lens. Even the EF-M 18-55mm has a metal mount, which is one of the reasons why I bought it for my mum (instead of the 15-45)... besides the fact that it is darn sharp for a kit lens (got it for 70 EUR). It doesn't look and feel like a cheap toy lens. I wonder how some frequently used plastic mount lenses will look like after some years... 

For me, a lens is more of a long-term investment and so build quality is one important aspect imo, regardless of the price. The lenses I've mentioned are a good example of a low -cost but still decent build quality. 

I hope that Canon will continue this way with the new EF-S lens.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 2, 2017)

Crosswind said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > I have had those plastic mounts break on me with 50mm f1.8 lens and more recently the 10-18mm STM lens.
> ...


I never dropped my camera with lens attached to it, have dropped it couple of times while swapping lenses in cold weather. With regards to 10-18mm lens. It broke during a bus travel in Himalayas. The lens was mounted on camera and kept in Lowepro Photo Hatchback 22L and the bag was kept in overhead compartment while I was travelling in Himalayas. when I reached my destination and I went to swap the lens, I noticed the mount was cracked. Roads in Himalayas are terrible at best and the bumpy bus ride took its toll form of a mount repair. New 50mm STM is definitely a step up in terms of build quality compared to 50mm f1.8 II lens.


----------

